# Super goat poop scooping tools!!!



## narnia (May 16, 2015)

Being new to goats, we were trying the tools that we already had, which were a garden rake and a shovel. I found neither to be satisfactory. The rake tines were too far apart to rake up the berries and the shovel was too small, too flat, and back-fatiguing to have to bend and scoop to pick up...then sometimes the berries would fall off if not balanced correctly or there was too much on the shovel. The shovel also takes two hands to maneuver.

I looked in TSC for rakes and found none. I shopped online, but didn't find any. Then one day, I found a strange looking rake at Fred's! Turned out it was an adjustable rake. When it was in its shortest position, the tines drew up and closed in! Perfect for the berries!! I came home with it and raked those berries to my heart's content!! Singing away!! :stars: My DH loved it, too...so much so, that he told me I should go pick up a spare just in case this one broke one day!

A couple of days later, I went to Lowe's to look for a deeper shovel or something that could contain the berries, maybe even a dustpan. Lo and behold, there, right before me....near the front of the store, were a rack of industrial dustpans!! Plastic (great!), so it wouldn't rust! I quickly threw it into my buggy!

The next morning, I took my new tool to try with the rake. Merciful heavens!! What a joy!!! :stars: :stars: I sang my way through the whole poop scooping session!! What a breeze it was, to not have to fight tools that were NOT efficient AT ALL!!!

Rake was $12 at Fred's. Dustpan was around $17 at Lowe's.

http://www.lowes.com/pd_469321-1738-495LQP-6___

I saw an adjustable rake at Lowe's, but theirs has a much shorter handle when closed. Fred's rake is nice and long even closed, like a standard length rake, so it's great on the back!!

Happy poop scooping!! :stars:


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

TSC has those large size dustpans with a handle. My friends who have a 40 dog kennel use those for poopr scooping. I got one and love it. I can clean out the entire dog kennel and only have to dump it once!


----------



## narnia (May 16, 2015)

Yes! Looks very much like mine, but $1 less!

http://www.tractorsupply.com/en/store/jobsmartreg;-jumbo-yard-pan


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

I am rejoicing with you. A good tool is a joy forever!!!!


----------

